# One Off Custom HB



## Guest (Apr 9, 2019)

Ok, I know ya said not too... but it was a cool skiff that had some value to it. Wood in a Hells Bay? Just wow.

Somethin does look off about those sponsons to me though. Hopefully one of the HB gurus can chime in and educate us both!


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

I mean, a 16 with sponsons is pretty much a 17.8. This looks like the work of uncle Jerry.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Does it come with that big ass access hatch on the sponson? Can you please add wood and 1976 technology “Sure we can do whatever you wanna pay for .” Maybe cutting edge but no thanks


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Not commenting on the setup. I'll just say I would run from that shop and find a much better one!


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> Not commenting on the setup. I'll just say I would run from that shop and find a much better one!


I completely agree with Firecat, but I'd be screaming for my life as I ran out the door. These guys are clueless. Double pressure treated pine 2x6's, seriously, are we framing a deck, and absolutely no way to properly bond them to the hull and glass them. Run very fast!


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Glad I’m not the only one. Sounds like time for an intervention, i’m in 
In my next breath I say ,don’t kill the man ,he’s trying to get on the water the best way he knows how


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The pt stringers will be fine. They have them fasten together with drywall screws.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

Its probably getting converted into a scooter.


----------



## Thefishingchef (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@Boneheaded might be right. Otherwise you are going to have your knees in your face sitting on those boxes now.

Texas tags on the trailer. TX Registration on the hull. TX numbers on other boats. I assume this is in TX.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

RUN !


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Double/double bottom, a new trend. That some fine looking high tech construction going on fer second floor, pine construction stringers n frames. Too much high tech now anyway, back to da basics.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Wood sponsons? And so high up? What kind of stupid idea is that?

What a clownshow.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Seeing this skiff is like seeing one of those sad kittens on the SPCA commercial. It's crying to be rescued. We should take up a collection to buy it and get it out of there.


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

BassFlats said:


> The pt stringers will be fine. They have them fasten together with drywall screws.


haha, that just made my morning


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Man those are some badass angle cuts on the studs. They should have used the hot pink ones though...


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

That rolled edge on the sponsons is a work of art!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Is the fuel tank that will be mounted between those stringers more than 50gallons? And how will they be attaching the tower for the second helm?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Is there any chance they're using that framing to keep the hull from warping while it's being stripped down and rebuilt?

As for those sponsons and the rolled edge, all I can say is, "WHY LORD? WHY?"


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Oh wow someone had more money than sense.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

We are always being told "see something say something". I want to know what authorities to call and report this attempted murder of this poor skiff.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You guys aren't very good at connecting the dots.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/new-hells-bay-2019.59888/page-5


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

pity the poor slob who buys that thing for good money and doesn't know what's under the deck.
not to mention the 90 extra lbs.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

What’s wrong with the wood? When yer done fishin, just backer up out yonder behind the house and you got a porch. 2fer.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Is there any chance they're using that framing to keep the hull from warping while it's being stripped down and rebuilt?
> 
> As for those sponsons and the rolled edge, all I can say is, "WHY LORD? WHY?"


No. That hull should not warp. Stripping gel won’t cause any structural change. That skiff never had stringers. Besides, they stop at the hatch. Let’s hope they are making forms. But I don’t think so. Don’t they like the stand on top style of boat in Texas? Maybe they are converting it into a partial Texas tunnel.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2019)

Capnredfish said:


> No. That hull should not warp. Stripping gel won’t cause any structural change. That skiff never had stringers. Besides, they stop at the hatch. Let’s hope they are making forms. But I don’t think so. Don’t they like the stand on top style of boat in Texas? Maybe they are converting it into a partial Texas tunnel.


More $ than sense! The boat had some value, just sell and buy what ya want! Now the rest of the used one just got worth a little more “cause that ain’t no Hells Bay no mo”!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

it looks to me like it was originally a "mosquito lagoon edition" type with no deck and no walkable gunnels. you can see a wide swath of putty they put down the center to get rid of the curve of the hull. looks like the deck they are installing will be 10" deep once they put their PT CDX on top of their floor joists. Or maybe they'll use OSB with ply clips.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

devrep said:


> it looks to me like it was originally a "mosquito lagoon edition" type with no deck and no walkable gunnels. you can see a wide swath of putty they put down the center to get rid of the curve of the hull. looks like the deck they are installing will be 10" deep once they put their PT CDX on top of their floor joists. Or maybe they'll use OSB with ply clips.


The osb with clips will be fine as long as they coat the bottom side with some porch paint!


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Don't forget the liquid nails. You don't want any floor squeek.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

BassFlats said:


> Don't forget the liquid nails. You don't want any floor squeek.


And some big gap filler spray foam for extra lightweight flotation!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I think y'all need to say how you feel


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is that a crunkfish16?


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

Sad thing is it is an ‘01 hull so CM probably oversaw the build and it’s built right and light!


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Would be good to know what shop that’s in so all can steer clear. It’s a dirty damn shame........


----------



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

I wonder how many times this boat has been reworked? The sponsons are an add on, and the rod tubes have been filled. What else has been changed on this setup?


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

I’m thinking of starting a go fund me to purchase this back and rebuild back to its glory 
Anybody want to help for a good cause 
Hoping to raise 25k 
If we hit 30k I’ll buy a ramlin to keep it original 
lol


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

After seeing a rendering of the final product, I would say it's coming along nicely.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Capnredfish said:


> No. That hull should not warp. Stripping gel won’t cause any structural change. That skiff never had stringers. Besides, they stop at the hatch. Let’s hope they are making forms. But I don’t think so. Don’t they like the stand on top style of boat in Texas? Maybe they are converting it into a partial Texas tunnel.


Yeah, I was just spit-ballin' any possibility I could think of to explain away such an abomination.

Some folks in Texas do like the scooters but damned if that isn't completely counter to what that hull was meant for. I do know there's a not insignificant number of folks here in Texas who buy a technical poling skiff because of their skinny water capabilities but they don't understand that those capabilities are different from the tunnel-hull potato chip style boats guys run here. Then they get pissed off when their Hells Bay that they've loaded down with all kinds of options doesn't get up and run on a plane in less than 4" of water like their Majek.

Hell, there was a dude on here a year or two back from Texas (I want to say down in Corpus Christi) that spent a ton of money getting a brand new tunnel hull Hells Bay built, put all kinds of stuff on it, and spent even more getting a custom-tuned prop that turned around and sold it a month later because it didn't run like a flat-bottom, tunnel hull Texas skiff.


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

bw510 said:


> I’m thinking of starting a go fund me to purchase this back and rebuild back to its glory
> Anybody want to help for a good cause
> Hoping to raise 25k
> If we hit 30k I’ll buy a ramlin to keep it original
> lol


The hb guys would still start a bidding war and fight you to the death over it


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

fjmaverick said:


> The hb guys would still start a bidding war and fight you to the death over it


Either way, she’s still be rescued from the clutches of Satin and his evil plans!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

If I hit the numbers on PowerBall, I'm buying it and using it as a planter in the front yard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2019)

SomaliPirate said:


> If I hit the numbers on PowerBall, I'm buying it and using it as a planter in the front yard.


Just take out that pt wood so your plants are healthier!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Just take out that pt wood so your plants are healthier!


ha!!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Redfish35 said:


> I wonder how many times this boat has been reworked? The sponsons are an add on, and the rod tubes have been filled. What else has been changed on this setup?


how can you tell the rod tubes are filled? The only rod tubes are in the forward bulkhead on each side and you can't see that in the pics.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

SomaliPirate said:


> If I hit the numbers on PowerBall, I'm buying it and using it as a planter in the front yard.


You would have it restored to its former glory. Your soul is not that black to leave it that way.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Im always astounded by the year old boats for sale.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

devrep said:


> how can you tell the rod tubes are filled? The only rod tubes are in the forward bulkhead on each side and you can't see that in the pics.


No rod tubes I can see here:


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

somehow I missed that pic...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm surprised nobody has done some detective work and found the boat. From the looks of things I bet it could be bought. Not that many fiberglass shops. It would take less phone calls than you think


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

jmrodandgun said:


> I'm surprised nobody has done some detective work and found the boat. From the looks of things I bet it could be bought. Not that many fiberglass shops. It would take less phone calls than you think


Or you could message the OP since he took the pics?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

firecat1981 said:


> Or you could message the OP since he took the pics?


That's a lot less fun.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

I’m going to put my black Ninja suit on, get liquored up, break in some night and cut those sponsons off with my cordless sawzall, take the wood mess from the interior and burn it.....got to think of a good note to leave...something clever and signed “The HB Avenger”.......who’s with me?


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You know looking at the sponsons, I wonder if they measured the motor angles before building them? They don't look tapered much and are very narrow, might be an issue if you decide you want to actually turn.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Is anyone positive this is actually a HB and not some other piece of shitf wearing a sticker.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

DuckNut said:


> Is anyone positive this is actually a HB and not some other piece of shitf wearing a sticker.


Last pic the OP posted shows the HIN.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess the tears of laughter got in my eyes and missed that one.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

firecat1981 said:


> You know looking at the sponsons, I wonder if they measured the motor angles before building them? They don't look tapered much and are very narrow, might be an issue if you decide you want to actually turn.


Once they get that tower on there you can just lean the boat....


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Lets say theoretically you bought that thing from the current owner, then shipped it directly to the Skiff Shop and told them to do whatever it took to restore it to factory original...do you think the purchase price of the boat, or the cost of the restore would be higher?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> I'm surprised nobody has done some detective work and found the boat. From the looks of things I bet it could be bought. Not that many fiberglass shops. It would take less phone calls than you think


Reynolds Marine (NautiStar guide poles)?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Tx_Whipray said:


> Lets say theoretically you bought that thing from the current owner, then shipped it directly to the Skiff Shop and told them to do whatever it took to restore it to factory original...do you think the purchase price of the boat, or the cost of the restore would be higher?


Or you could restore it yourself


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

yobata said:


> Or you could restore it yourself


shit, that would probably end up costing me more than taking it to Tom...


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

My guess is, once this is done, there will be a 200+ post on 2coolfishing.com with the owner trying to dial in his prop and the tunnel that is inevitable, you know it’s coming when this abortion fails. Then 50 ******* arm chair naval architects will be telling him he needs more cup in that prop because their own giant pos tunnel barge runs in vapor......got to go run the kids off my lawn....


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

Fishtex said:


> My guess is, once this is done, there will be a 200+ post on 2coolfishing.com with the owner trying to dial in his prop and the tunnel that is inevitable, you know it’s coming when this abortion fails. Then 50 ******* arm chair naval architects will be telling him he needs more cup in that prop because their own giant pos tunnel barge runs in vapor......got to go run the kids off my lawn....


50 of those posts will be guys telling him to go buy a Majek RFL or Tran SVT.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

What in the ever loving land of James Bowie is that?


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Fishtex said:


> My guess is, once this is done, there will be a 200+ post on 2coolfishing.com with the owner trying to dial in his prop and the tunnel that is inevitable, you know it’s coming when this abortion fails. Then 50 ******* arm chair naval architects will be telling him he needs more cup in that prop because their own giant pos tunnel barge runs in vapor......got to go run the kids off my lawn....


Even worse is they're doing all this crap to the hull and IT DOES NOT HAVE A TUNNEL!

So you'd lose all the benefits of a tunnel hull scooter anyway. Of course with all this butchery I wouldn't be surprised if these jacklegs weren't gonna try and bubba-cut a tunnel in between the rear hatches.

I'm gonna keep my eyes on this bad boy because Baytown ain't that far away from me and I know this will turn up getting scrapped because it won't do what the owner wants.


----------



## Fishtex (May 10, 2014)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Even worse is they're doing all this crap to the hull and IT DOES NOT HAVE A TUNNEL!
> 
> So you'd lose all the benefits of a tunnel hull scooter anyway. Of course with all this butchery I wouldn't be surprised if these jacklegs weren't gonna try and bubba-cut a tunnel in between the rear hatches.
> 
> I'm gonna keep my eyes on this bad boy because Baytown ain't that far away from me and I know this will turn up getting scrapped because it won't do what the owner wants. Then I can swoop in and save it from the scrap heap.


My hope is they do put a tower on it. That hull is light, the pos polyester and pressure treated monstrosity they will design will weigh more than the hull. My guess is the guy who will pilot this weighs close to 300 with gimme hat and will take his first sharp turn, and physics will kick in, YouTube gets a new video and you get the remains from the scrap heap!


----------



## Tx_Whipray (Sep 4, 2015)

That tower will also have 42 rod holders on it.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

looks like plain old yeller pine to me.


----------



## R-Dub (May 15, 2018)

I do hope they measured the distance between the sponsons for the E-Tec G2 250hp!. I’m sure the 8’ casting platform on the front will counterbalance...
Somebody please go save that boat!!!


----------



## Thomas C. Matthews (Jun 16, 2018)

I hope that structure is just there temporary for when they cut a big tunnel through the middle of the boat and not putting a giant center console and two hundred pounds of stainless steal tubing to raise the driver up. But given how some of the shallow sports are done up I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

They ordered an Armstrong bracket for that haha


R-Dub said:


> I do hope they measured the distance between the sponsons for the E-Tec G2 250hp!. I’m sure the 8’ casting platform on the front will counterbalance...
> Somebody please go save that boat!!!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

@Redfish35 - when are you picking up your sled from this shop? I think we need ongoing updates to keep tabs on this build.


----------



## Redfish35 (Nov 11, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> @Redfish35 - when are you picking up your sled from this shop? I think we need ongoing updates to keep tabs on this build.


I took these pics when I got my cowl last week. Maybe next week I can swing by and get an update next week. The guy really is a great glass man, but slow as molasses. This thing aint going anywhere fast. 

Funny story. Last year I bought a 23 Kenner with a tunnel, but it had a 25" etec original from the dealer (Texas Marine). Go figure?!?!? . I had two choices, buy a 20" motor or have the tunnel filled. I opted to have the tunnel glassed in. It's been a great choice and the boat rides awesome. The shop doing the hells bay did my boat as well. You'd never know the Kenner was a tunnel boat. He's excited about the HB project and asked me for some dimensions off my waterman. The problem here is the owner of the skiff not the glass shop. I would have thought surely someone on here would know something of this project. Carry on. - JLW


----------

